# Harbor Freight wetstone sharpener p/n: 95236



## Karson

Glad that you are happy. I never really ever use my Tormek. I bought every jib for it.


----------



## dsb1829

Just saw this. Apparently this is what you get from Grizzly for more than double the price…





This is a jab. I think it is just an exceptionally poor job mounting the wheels combined with worst case runout on both. But it is fairly humorous.


----------



## DannyBoy

I guess this would be one of the good finds from HF.


----------



## jeh412

Looks like one of the good HF finds. The Grizzly video is pretty humorous, unless you were the one who just paid for it! That's sad. Wonder if the runout is all in the wheels or also in the arbors.


----------



## TraumaJacques

"Who you taking too" cute! thanks for the post.


----------



## dsb1829

It is a decent tool and does what it is designed to do. Mine is in good shape and I haven't heard much if any complaints from the peanut gallery, so for now I say that yes it is a good find. One comment on the other clones, I think the scheppach is the only other that runs this 8in wheel. Grizzly, Jet, and a couple of others run on 10in wheel. Jet is the only one that appears to use a different wheel, the rest all come from the same mfg.

For hollow grind 8in diameter is about as big a wheel as I want. The 6in wheel on my HS grinder give you more time between grinds due to the depth of the hollow.


----------



## 33706

Don't forget that a # 95236 in one HF catalog might be the same thing with a different part number referenced in another HF catalog.


----------



## dsb1829

I guess that could be an issue.

Looks like it still pops up correctly on their site using that number:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=95236


----------



## Dusty56

I went to my local HF today to check this item out …...what a shame it was …I can't believe that management there would let that department get in such pitiful condition. The grinding wheel was only still there because the watershield was holding it from falling to the floor . The stropping wheel was tetering on the center shaft , which was pulled most of the way out of the machine. etc….. I asked the salesteam if they had one that was intact enough to plug into an outlet , and they commented that I would have to buy one and bring it home to see if it worked or not. : ( A lot of their other power tools on display were in the same or worse condition. Needless to say , they didn't get any of my money today !


----------



## dsb1829

Dusty, now that you mention it, the display model at my store was laughable as well. It was missing the strop wheel and the shaft had been pulled loose. It really didn't give me a sense of buyer confidence. I bought my machine with the thought of returning it in short order if it was as shoddy as the display. Obviously it wasn't. I think the knuckleheads that take stuff apart to inspect them are as much to blame for the sad state of displays as the store is. That is one of the issues of tool free assembly, people without tools can and will take it apart in the store.


----------



## pitchnsplinters

Thanks for the review.


----------



## dofitch

Doug,
The knuckleheads were probably after free replacement parts, and I wouldn't let them free assemble anything… I have had good luck with HF for tools I use occasionally, but would not buy them if I was in business and using one of their tools everyday. Hard to go wrong on hammers, most wrenches, etc. but as for their electric hand tools, you get what you pay for. Hal


----------

